# hinshu's MKV air build



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

First off thanks [email protected], i got your email today about my management being shipped, and the next email is my buddy showing me what he has put together for me so far.

For those of you who don't know, im currently deployed, and this will be the first thing done to my car that I haven't had the pleasure of pouring blood, sweat and tears into. All creativity goes to my buddy Tom and Justin, as well as a few members here who i have looked at setups on. Their goal is to have it completely done by the time i head back to Germany, so we can make the trip to Worthersee. (Andrew i owe you beers!)

The car going under the knife. How it is now, and the goodies going into it:










'Robyn' wanted to go to the beach.... so 8hr drive to Northern Germany, and she got to play in the sand.









Choooo Choooo





























Currently:
APR Stage II
Neuspeed P-flo
3in catless DP
Noise Pipe delete
"Tom Tom mod" which was my buddy Tom and I spending 2 days taking a dremil to the foglight grille pieces. Still not completely done.. more sanding and painting to be done.

Going on:
BY Bombers - front
BY Classics - rear
AccuAir E-level
dual Viair 444c
5 gal long skinny tank
Dakota Digital 4way gauge



So here's the start to Operation WWWSF! (Whoa Whoa Whoa Snow Flake!)

First thing first.... remove all non essential items from trunk









There we go thats better!









Make nice new level floor









Fits like a glove!.... wait, i thought i was keeping my spare tire TOM!?!?









Oh there it is 









Lets make it level shall we?

















And the rims. Raderwerk MTEN-80 (i believe) with the lip painted TR - custom by a member here that i purchased the rims off of. I know it might not be tasteful for most ppl, but its what i wanted and what i like, and will reflect perfectly with the overall effect.










And thats all we have for now. Andrew is being so kind and having BY send my bags directly to Germany! BY-WINNING!

Next up, wrapping all wood in matching fabric, and some "special fabric" for the tank. Also making a "special fabric" cover for the spare tire.

Stay tuned for more.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That is a BRIGHT red lip... Can't wait to see it all done :thumbup:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

Good stuff, dude! :thumbup:


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Always like to see another MKV on bags. Like the direction you're going with the false floor too. Might have to use some of your ideas on that because right now mine is a mess beyond comprehension. And I'm only running manual valves. Couldn't imagine it with digital management and valves.


----------



## Uber07mkv (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like its coming along Great Bud, 
Those wheels are sweet, take good care of em, Ive missed them ever since Ive parted. 

keep me updated.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> That is a BRIGHT red lip... Can't wait to see it all done :thumbup:


Right. Holy sh1t. Haha. Otherwise Im in for seeing this finished opcorn:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Some adjustments were made to the false floor

Fit test with raised area in back for tank to make spare tire easily accessible.









And with the goodies thus far










Trunk is going to be lined with 1/8in dynamat, false floor is going to be lined with dynamat and wrapped in matching interior fabric. Once that is done and everything is bolted to the false floor, the floor itself will be bolted down to the trunk itself. Goal is to make it damn near close to 100% rattle proof, and remove as much compressor noise as possible.

still waiting for bags, lines, controller, gauge, new union tee fittings, and key fob. Customs apparently is a bitch! Once all that comes in, the real work begins.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Uber07mkv said:


> Looks like its coming along Great Bud,
> Those wheels are sweet, take good care of em, Ive missed them ever since Ive parted.
> 
> keep me updated.



you know it man! They are in good hands, and will be tucking nicely


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Some more progress... making it hole-y

















carpet glued

















now about those holes....


a lil interlago plaid for accent










and here she sits while i wait for the bags to be shipped from BagYards


















hood notch will be done 
rotors and brakes came in and will be installed
skid plate came in and will be installed
dorbitz design accuair cupholder delete ordered
...and still waiting on the bags


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

Steve, returning your email :thumbup:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

buck_russell said:


> Steve, returning your email :thumbup:


you ninja you #WINNING


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice, another MKV on air just starting out. Just prepare yourself for the fun! What's that? The FUN!

It can be challenging but it's well worth it once you see it slammed down for the first time. Enjoy it and I'll be watching your build. :thumbup:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Some new progress....

dynaliner the trunk









Test fit

















BAM!


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you still get your tire out with the comps setup like that? Doesn't look like much give is left in the braided lines.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

hinshu said:


>


i think it would work better accessing spare if you put your compressor lines in the outer holes and sensor on a 90 deg fitting in one of the inner.


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

It doesn't look like you'll be able to get the spare out too easily with that layout...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Too much poke for air I think.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Those wheels are ugly. But other than that :thumbup:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

euroREADY said:


> It doesn't look like you'll be able to get the spare out too easily with that layout...


There is still enough slack to safely remove the spare. If anything needs to be relocated it will be done later after i return. Right now, my buddy is doing all the work while i finish up here in the sandbox. 



SMG8vT said:


> Too much poke for air I think.


They will clear, but on the off chance that they dont, it gives me a reason to buy something else.



AlexsVR6 said:


> Those wheels are ugly. But other than that :thumbup:


To each their own boss! I wanted something different than what is normally seen. But thanks for the :thumbup: and :thumbup: to you


----------



## Uber07mkv (Sep 25, 2010)

=O!!!!!!!!

I had to fnd out on my own that my old wheels are already mounted on a diffrent beast! 

Looks sick dude, matches the paint almost exactly lol 

you called it.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Uber07mkv said:


> =O!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to fnd out on my own that my old wheels are already mounted on a diffrent beast!
> 
> ...


ahhh snap man! sorry i meant to send you a pm letting you know.

i like the look, the overall effect will come together very soon.:beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very clean trunk :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Rat4Life said:


> i think it would work better accessing spare if you put your compressor lines in the outer holes and sensor on a 90 deg fitting in one of the inner.


Took your advice and picking up some 90 deg fittings to run the compressor lines to the outside ports. :thumbup:



DoctorDoctor said:


> Very clean trunk :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks boss! Here's the latest addition for the trunk. Some Interlago plaid to wrap the tank with.




















is this a part number for the plaid??? i searched and came up with nothing!


















and where it will end up..


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

That hatch setup is NICE. I love it.

The interlagos is a killer touch too. Did you just buy some seats and then cut them up or something? Can't wait to see the tank fully wrapped up and done. Should look sweet!


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

SO are you and Tom going to come put those magic touches on my trunk setup?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

nice layout


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Residentevol said:


> SO are you and Tom going to come put those magic touches on my trunk setup?


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Got new 90 degree elbows in and solved the issue with the leader lines going across the spare. Tank was also flipped around to give it a more clean looking install. As much as i think hardlines are sexy as f*ck, im more of a fan of the "less is more" mentality, and the work my buddy has done so far is evidence of that.










Another look at the lil touch of plaid











Manifold, ecu and senders are going under the rear seat. A little bit of the foam is going to be cut away and a cover is going to be made for the manifold to protect it. Now ill really have an excuse to not have ppl sitting in my backseat.










section that will be cut out for the manifold










General idea of how senders are going to be placed under seat as well.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Interested to see how putting the manifold under the seat works out. I never thought about that.:thumbup:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

OVRWRKD said:


> Interested to see how putting the manifold under the seat works out. I never thought about that.:thumbup:


that will begin shortly. need to pick up some narrow 90 elbows and reducers because the tank sits pretty damn close to the back of the seat. hardly any room to work with, but it'll work!

new pic of the floor put back in after the changes to the layout. only thing going to be visible, tank and compressors.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Accuair did a pretty solid job building that manifold, it works wet, dry, hot cold, no real reason to make a cover for it. as for the senders, I wouldn't cram then under a seat. I dont have any real reason why not to just seemslike something you could tuck or pin to a inner / outer wall of the box


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Ben from RI said:


> Accuair did a pretty solid job building that manifold, it works wet, dry, hot cold, no real reason to make a cover for it. as for the senders, I wouldn't cram then under a seat. I dont have any real reason why not to just seemslike something you could tuck or pin to a inner / outer wall of the box


:thumbup: thanks for that info, thats good to know.

my buddy hasnt come up with a better solution for the senders. the wall between the back seats and false floor isnt wide enough to fit them unfortunately.

kinda running out of ideas on where to put them.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

are you planning on running a false floor or giving yourself any coverage? if so mount them on the sides of the frame.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

i like how the trunk is coming along...


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Ben from RI said:


> are you planning on running a false floor or giving yourself any coverage? if so mount them on the sides of the frame.



yeah ill have a false floor resting on top. I like the idea of them mounted on the frame, but the layout of the trunk is how its gonna stay for now at least. I dont have ppl riding in the back of my car, so im fine with cutting a lil foam away to make them fit under the seat.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

a lil added insurance for going low.










and the man behind the work showing his love.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

where did you get the skid plate from?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

That skid plate is going to hold you up!!!


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

tspooner said:


> where did you get the skid plate from?


Dieselgeek mang! They make them for MK4-MK6 plus other chassis

http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Categories?category=Panzer+Skid+Plates



Residentevol said:


> That skid plate is going to hold you up!!!


Not more than the axle will. Aint doing a notch out here son.. that **** will never pass inspection! 

btw, as im sure you heard tony..... 

So the build is on hold now, cause i got extended out here a couple weeks and will not be able to get to Worthersee Austria this year

But... this means when i get back, i get to get my hands dirty doing what i love best... working on my car!


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Hey dude that skid plate will definitely keep you up more than the frame notch trust me! But if your plan is to roll super low all the time than I would keep it on there. But that is the point of having air so you can drive around safely w/out destroying your oil pan/tranny and parking hard as a mofo ....Anyway I got my notch done over here and it looks factory I don't think anyone would ever notice that to be honest. But do what you think is right man! Let's see some damn updates already


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Residentevol said:


> Hey dude that skid plate will definitely keep you up more than the frame notch trust me! But if your plan is to roll super low all the time than I would keep it on there. But that is the point of having air so you can drive around safely w/out destroying your oil pan/tranny and parking hard as a mofo ....Anyway I got my notch done over here and it looks factory I don't think anyone would ever notice that to be honest. But do what you think is right man! Let's see some damn updates already


Hook me up with your guy so i can get the notch, and we will see how much the skidplate holds me up. If it does.. then its gone. 


Bags should be here shortly... Andrew told me bagyards just sent them out again on monday.


----------



## Ub3rHero (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this complete?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

yeah Steve......UPDATES


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

sub'd


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

In for moar!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Definitely needs a notch. Whats the point in doing bags if you don't lay?


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Well after waiting and waiting... all customs fault.. the bags finally arrived.

and after two days of blood sweat and tears... 










still need to install the e-level sensors, wire up the senders, and finish cleaning up the backseat.

walked away with only having a small leak going into the tank from compressor #2.

more pics to come


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Leak fixed, nothing a lil lock tight wouldn't fix. Went thru the whole system to check for any other potential issues and everything is a-ok.

Still need to find time to get the e-level put in. I've seen one build thread on here where it was pretty well explained and drawn out.

Big thanks to Openroadtuning! From before he took my cc# to 3hrs into the build Andrew was there to answer any and all questions. You have my continued business! Just next time leave a note for customs to not take their sweet ass time and be completely useless on the phone 


More pics to come.... Once it stops raining here in Germany


----------



## Ub3rHero (Apr 13, 2009)

Any shots of the finished hatch?


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Ub3rHero said:


> Any shots of the finished hatch?


 Work has been put on hold due to WORK becoming my number one priority right now 


That hatch is finished, but I'm going to hold off on pictures till I finish cutting some foam away from the rear seat and add the pressure senders. 


Another note.... Need moar low... And front fenders rolled. I got a lil fender bender from turning and being too low (is there such a thing as too low).


----------



## Stealer23 (Sep 11, 2010)

hinshu said:


> And the rims. Raderwerk MTEN-80 (i believe) with the lip painted TR - custom by a member here that i purchased the rims off of. I know it might not be tasteful for most ppl, but its what i wanted and what i like, and will reflect perfectly with the overall effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Hinshu,
I was wondering if you got those painted here in Germany? I'm looking at buying some ASA AR1's 
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Price
off of tirerack and getting the lip painted Tornado Red. Also want to get my Votex kit resprayed after winter. :thumbup:
Thanks a lot!


P.S. your car makes me want to **** a ******* white ***** while i hold a *****. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

are you notched?


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking good man! Let's see that _boot_ already.


----------

